

Divide acquired by Google - rahimnathwani
http://www.divide.com/

======
jcr
There's no mention of the acquisition on the home page, so you should edit the
submission URL to this:

[http://blog.divide.com/divide-is-joining-
google-2/](http://blog.divide.com/divide-is-joining-google-2/)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Maybe they're A/B testing the page, but when I go to their home page (with or
without the www), most of the page is taken up with an image announcing the
acquisition:

[https://d13l276seps7jd.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/201...](https://d13l276seps7jd.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/divide_google.png)

